# Squid??



## scottie81 (Feb 26, 2006)

Can i feed my Red Bellies squid???

If so what is the best way to buy it?? ie whole squid or squid rings???

And should i chop it up for them???? Is it good for them aswell or only every so often for a treat???

Thaks Boys and Girls!!!

Rich


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes, you can feed your piranha squid.









I don't know of anyone who uses it as a staple diet, but alot of people on this site feed it as one part of a varied diet of fish, seafood, and sometimes pellets.

It doesn't matter if you buy the rings or the whole squid, becaus it has already been cleaned and gutted.

Different people feed food differently. Personally, I cut the meat into small, bite-sized pieces and drop it in the tank one piece at a time.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

mine eat alot of squid, i bought it whole and took the "centers" out and chopped the rest up, then packaged it and froze it. btw rinse it before u put it in the tank, they can be messy


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

I used to feed my Ps squid, you can usually get it from your LFS in a frozen slab of vitamin enriched pre chopped squid, then all you have to do is defrost score it and break it into the sized amounts you desire, squid is very beneficial to your Ps along with a varied diet.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

JustJoshinYa said:


> I used to feed my Ps squid, you can usually get it from your LFS in a frozen slab of vitamin enriched pre chopped squid, then all you have to do is defrost score it and break it into the sized amounts you desire, squid is very beneficial to your Ps along with a varied diet.


he payed the same for 20 or so "cubes" as i paid for 3-4pds of raw and will last me for 6-8 months
just save some $ and do it at home


----------



## scottie81 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!! I already feed them silversides, prawns, krill, mussels and tialapia as a varied diet but think i will try giving them some squid aswell for a bit of a treat!!!

I have read on here that i can feed them beef heart?!? Is that just what it is and can i get it from the butchers or store?? Its a bit messy and should only be fed as a treat yeah?? Also can i feed them thin strips of uncooked, raw lean beef steaks??? Or will this b bad for them??

Cheers people!!

Rich


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

> he payed the same for 20 or so "cubes" as i paid for 3-4pds of raw and will last me for 6-8 months
> just save some $ and do it at home


i paid about $8-$9 for a 16oz flat pack i believe, it made about 20 good sized cubes and lasted long even though your way is cheaper and better i paid for the ease.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

my p's love squid, my mom buys it in china town for like 3 bucks a pound.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

mike123 said:


> my p's love squid, my mom buys it in china town for like 3 bucks a pound.


I buy all my P food (squid, shrimp with heads on, etc) at the oriental market here ...they always have way cheaper prices (and less processed seafood) than the regular supermarket. Some of the stuff looks a little suspect for human consumption though







....but plenty good enough for my P's.









I prefer feeding them seafood with the entrails intact, with the belief that it's more nutritious....more messy, yes, but with enough filtration......


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Zip said:


> my p's love squid, my mom buys it in china town for like 3 bucks a pound.


I buy all my P food (squid, shrimp with heads on, etc) at the oriental market here ...they always have way cheaper prices (and less processed seafood) than the regular supermarket. Some of the stuff looks a little suspect for human consumption though







....but plenty good enough for my P's.









I prefer feeding them seafood with the entrails intact, with the belief that it's more nutritious....more messy, yes, but with enough filtration......
[/quote]
Yeah, I actually feed "fish guts" occasionally because I can get it for free from a friend at the supermarket. It seems that the fish would otherwise be missing out on some nutrients if they are only fed fish flesh when in the wild entrails would also be eaten.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I buy little frozen cubes of this stuff. Dont use it as staple though.


----------

